# sistema radical/radicular (raíz de una planta)



## cencoatl

En idioma español, cuando se describen las partes de una planta, ¿qué es mas correcto decir?:

¿"Sistema radical" o "sistema radicular"?

Dado que radícula es una raíz primigenia, si se habla de una planta adulta, lógicamente debe ser "sistema radical", pero buscando en la red  muchas veces estos términos se manjan indistintamente.


----------



## 0scar

Para la RAE no hay diferencia
*radicular/radical*
*1. *adj. Perteneciente o relativo a las raíces.

 Además
* radícula/rejo*
*5. *m. En el embrión de la planta, órgano de que se forma la raíz.


----------



## gneriama

*Sistema radicular* es más común.


----------



## agromusica

Yo también voto por *sistema radicular.*


----------



## Ilialluna

Yo también me inclino por "sistema radicular".
Saludos.


----------



## cencoatl

Gracias por sus valiosas opiniones.


----------



## jeff__lebowski

Siendo puristas, sistema radicular está mal dicho, porque la radícula es solo de la plántula, al principio de su vida. Para una planta ya desarrollada, lo correcto es decir sistema radical.


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. Como ya dije en una respuesta anterior, creo que es más correcto "sistema radicular".
Según la RAE:
*radicular**.*


* 1.* adj. Perteneciente o relativo a las raíces.


----------



## vicdark

Sin afirmar que está equivocado, pero como agrónomo profesional, nunca he visto referirse a las raíces de las plantas como "sistema radical", y siempre como "sistema radicular".


----------



## Ilialluna

vicdark said:


> Sin afirmar que está equivocado, pero como agrónomo profesional, nunca he visto referirse a las raíces de las plantas como "sistema radical", y siempre como "sistema radicular".



Como bióloga y veterinaria, yo tampoco.


----------



## fresmol

Hi, this thread is in the Spanish-English dictionary, correct?
I was wondering how you would say "sistema radicular" in English? 
Could it be as simple as root system?
Would be greatful for any quick reply!


----------



## vicdark

Agree with "root system."


----------



## k-in-sc

Root system
About 3,160,000 results (0.37 seconds)


----------

